# I'm BACK!! (with a bang)



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

I was away on holiday so couldnt really log on.. BUt im back!!
My pigeons are reproducing fast! FRom 4 to 14 in 4/5 months!!

Now, i got 3 more pairs and an English Pouter "baby" (3 months old).. I've attached all pics..

NOw questions:,
1. Why do some pouters have "hanging" crops?
2. Can you guys tell me which breed of pouters i have and their proper name? ie. ___bar or white tail...??
3. What is the proper name of my capuchines??
4. I got a birds vitamin supplement from "GlanxoSmithKline".. I've attached nutrient info.. Wats the dosage for one "single" pigeon??

Thanking all,


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

More pictures:!


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

The vit supplement:


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I can't answer you questions but I must say you have some great looking birds.
Thanks for the pics.

Reti


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I think male pouters have a larger crop tp coo louder and attract females eg the theif pouter competition where the winner is the one wo attracts a particular marked female.

What you have is a capuchine - the name is correct.

is the vitamin for human consumption?


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

warriec said:


> I think male pouters have a larger crop tp coo louder and attract females eg the theif pouter competition where the winner is the one wo attracts a particular marked female.
> 
> What you have is a capuchine - the name is correct.
> 
> is the vitamin for human consumption?


The vitamin is for "ANIMALS USE ONLY" and "VITAMIN SUPPLEMENT FOR BIRDS AND POULTRY"

What are the uses of the antibiotic, erythromycin??


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I think the hanging crop is just a feature of some of the pouters. I know that the Spanish pouters have a very pendulous crop.

Margarret


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

WHat are the signs of 2 males or 2 females pair??

My black and white pouters seem that way...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hamza said:


> Hi everyone!!
> *I was away on holiday so couldnt really log on.. BUt im back!!*
> 
> NOw questions:,
> ...


Welcome back. Hope you had a good vacation.  

The *given name* is Old Dutch Capuchine. Some just refer to them as Capuchines. 

Here's a link to their history & information on the 'point' system with regard to showing them. 
http://www.capuchine.com/pigeons/Breeds/Fancy/OldDutchCapuchine.htm
I don't show my two, but enjoy reading about them. 

Cindy


----------

